# help with CE turbo 35



## Eastcider (Dec 1, 2007)

i have a CE turbo 35 i had just pciked up an was lookin at the CE site for any info on why this charger might be shuting off 
it starts fine but when i go to connect the the battery to the leads it s shuts off any ideas on why this is maybe ill have to contact the CE tech support but any info would be ideal thanks rob


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

check the charge Leads you may have a short or something. Not really shure why best bet is to call CE.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

check the fuses and check the power supply also. what size PS are you using?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

sounds like the fuses to me also.... I could be wrong....


----------



## Eastcider (Dec 1, 2007)

fuses are fine they arnt tripped ... or anything an the powersupply is new ..


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think your best bet is to call CE and see what they say....


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

I have had that problem before and the fuses looked fine. I changed them out for new, and fixed the problem. Cheap fuses dont always pop so you can see it.


----------



## Eastcider (Dec 1, 2007)

if it keeps poping fuses what u think the issue would be ill h ave to get some better fuses and try them ... rob


----------



## Eastcider (Dec 1, 2007)

tried new an difrent fuses an it still dumps when i hook the battery up to it it just turns right off ... must be a short in the board or somthing .. guess ill have to send it out ... 
but thanks for input guys was hoping thier was some quick fix of if some one had this issue b4 could give advise on it rob


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Eastcider, Nt being funny here, are you sure your hooking the right wires to the Power supply. Both look alike.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

Eastcider said:


> fuses are fine they arnt tripped ... or anything an the powersupply is new ..


Make shure that you have at least 13.8 volts coming out of the power s .I had one do that one time and the power to the ce was way low .Hope this helps


----------



## Eastcider (Dec 1, 2007)

yah power supply hooked up correct an it runs my other chargers 
just this one charger it shuts off when u connect the battery but last nite i got to trying it again b4 i decided to send it out for sure an it ran for a few secs an the power input on the charger started to sky rocket it was like up to 24. somthing ..... i was like holy shit an unplugged the battery an it droped back to 13.8 an then i tried it again an it did the same thing an poped my fuse .. an i replaces the fuse an did it again .. then put a bigger fuse in an then it started to just trip off like b4 ... its a odd charger i have .. jim at CE said he never hear of one doin this ..


----------

